# Gold Gourami breeding conditions/behavior



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Alright, I just read everything that I could find on the Gold Gourami and especially about breeding. I have no interest in breeding any fish but am noting some different behavior from one of my Gold Gourami. 

I have just changed all the plants in my tank from fake to real and I have moved things around a bit. Tonight the larger of my gold Gourami is collecting plant debris from the tank and bringing it into one of the clay pots. It seems as though he/she is building a nest like a bird. He/she is also defending this area as though staking a claim on the pot. 

From what I have read, the Gourami will build sort of a bubble nest at the surface of the water, usually in floating plants or long stemmed plants that reach the surface. So, what in the world is this little fish doing in this clay pot? Why collect the plant debris? 

Has anyone ever noticed this behavior in their Gourami before? What about other fish? Do they build nest like this?

Here he/she is in the clay pot
















and almost laying in the plant debris


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

cute fish =)


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> cute fish =)


 
Thanks kitten_penang. I think he/she is cute too but this fish is becomming more and more aggessive with this silly clay pot and plant leftovers. I wonder what is up with that? Is this fish thinking of breeding or just a crab? lol


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have Gold Gouramis as well as a Blue.The male gourami are territorial and yours is probably claiming his spot.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

bones14 said:


> I have Gold Gouramis as well as a Blue.The male gourami are territorial and yours is probably claiming his spot.


 
Oh how cool, I have Blue and Gold as well. The Gold one is the only crabby one so far. The Blue ones are just a delight to watch. They seem a little timid but brave as all get out around the giant human intruder in their tank. The whole time I was trying to plant my tank yesterday the Blue guys hung out by my arm. Not nipping just swimming around looking at me. ha ha


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

looks like the blues know your their mom or something ^.^ Bones right btw the are territorial lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> looks like the blues know your their mom or something ^.^ Bones right btw the are territorial lol


 
LOL Well, I do tend to talk to the Blue ones. Mostly because they seem interested in me. The Tiger's do also, but mostly they are causing some trouble while watching me. ha ha 

I know a lot of people do not really like Tiger Barbs but I think they are pretty fun little fish.


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

We obviously have the same taste in fish 'cause I have Tiger Barbs too.lol.Mine always nip at my arms when I'm cleaning the tank or triming plants.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Well they certainly were not what I set out to get but I am really enjoying them now that they are here. Actually, nothing I currently have is what I set out to get. ha ha Yikes! I am learning so much as I go but making one costly mistake after another. It's alright though, my fish are healthy and happy and that is what counts. I like how active the Barbs are. I think I would be bord with a fish that didn't swim about much.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Alright, now the smaller of the Gold Gourami is in the same pot... sleeping?









This fish is literally laying on the bottom of the pot and appears to be sleeping. Weird.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

how cute is that it's mate???


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> how cute is that it's mate???


Thanks Kitten-penang

I honestly don't know. I am not sure that they paired up but they are the only 2 Gold Gourami in the tank. They are just weird. First the large one is defending this pot and filling it will plant debris and then the smaller one is laying in it. Very odd. Maybe it isn't odd at all for this type of fish but I have never noticed such behavior in fish before. 

Guess I never thought a lot about fish sleeping but I certainly didn't think they made beds out of plant debris and laid down on the bottom of the tank. I guess you learn something new ever day.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

well maybe they are planning on mating.since there's a few blue ones around the pot will make a better nesting site.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This is a bit odd. Some general info on this species: they are bubblenest spawners, the male builds the bubblenest in floating plants near the surface. I have never heard of "nests" elsewhere, but that doesn't mean it may not occur though unlikely. The pair embrance under the nest, the eggs are spit into it, and the male will drive the female away. She needs protection, cover. Her behaviour in the pot suggest this. Perhaps this is her attempt to avoid the male because she is not ready. I would have to be there to observe their interaction in order to suggest anything else.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought it was odd too from all that I have read about Gourami but I am pretty new so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Inga said:


> I thought it was odd too from all that I have read about Gourami but I am pretty new so I wasn't sure.


Just observe things, let us know if you notice anything. I don't see any issue here fish-wise, just a curiosity.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Will do, thanks.


----------

